# noy trying to be a dog, just curious what you guys say



## stramboli (Jan 10, 2008)

i cant find a girl thats rides seriously, im curious if you have any ideas where to look.thanks hope this doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Same places you'd meet anyone who rides seriously. Trails, group rides, races, fat tire festivals, bike shops, advocacy groups, trail building days... The women out there riding seriously aren't doing it to meet men though, so it's not like I'm saying those things are like a singles event, but that's where you're likely to meet them if you're doing the same things.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

stramboli said:


> i cant find a girl thats rides seriously, im curious if you have any ideas where to look.thanks hope this doesnt offend anyone.


Someone here once posted a brilliant rely to this - the obvious answer is mountain bike races, where they even line 'em up by age group 

Of course, you'll still have to do all the regular things - actually meet and talk with them, charm them, and convince them you aren't a freak. Rate-limiting step, so to speak.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The awesome thing is, most of the women at races have their pick of guys, too. In the same way the women are lined up by age group and ability, so are the men. We can eliminate poor Darwinian choices by only showing up for the pro event, thereby guaranteeing extremely fast progeny. 

Better get your upgrade.

;-)


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Assuming your PM box isn't flooded with interested women (/sarcasm) try other outdoor sports as well.

You're more likely to find a girl that enjoys being outdoors and exercising that can get into biking than you are to find a chick that bikes.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

*are we getting soft?*

Didn't we dismember the last poor fellow who posted here re: meeting women who ride?  Just kidding--and good luck to the OP. I like the 'go to races' suggestion.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

EJP said:


> Didn't we dismember the last poor fellow who posted here re: meeting women who ride?  Just kidding--and good luck to the OP. I like the 'go to races' suggestion.


I can't remember specifically, but this seemed reasonably nicely asked at least.

It's not that it's an unreasonable question - it just leads to some ridiculousness. Women aren't out riding so we can be picked up or hit on, we just want to ride, and yes - probably the majority out there are not single. That said, if you are out riding and doing riding related activities and continually networking and meeting new people.... and you're not completely socially inept, I think sooner or later you're bound to meet some single women in the mix who would likely be looking for a guy who is also into riding. And in case I need to spell it out - if you go on a group ride and declare you're just there looking for a date, that falls under the socially inept thing noted above.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sorry, y'all*

but meeting girls who ride to date is statistically such a rare event that it may as well be impossible.

Metaphore; go to a night club where men out-number women 10 to one with half of those married. At the same time, by the way, the women will tell you that all the good men are taken anyhow.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

connie said:


> I can't remember specifically, but this seemed reasonably nicely asked at least.


I can, and yes it is.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

aword4you said:


> You're more likely to find a girl that enjoys being outdoors and exercising that can get into biking than you are to find a chick that bikes.


Bingo! My hubby and I met through a ski club.

We mainly bike and rarely ski.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I see way more female trail runners than female mountain bikers. Maybe a little cross training with a local trail running group could fit into your training plan??


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

aword4you said:


> You're more likely to find a girl that enjoys being outdoors and exercising that can get into biking than you are to find a chick that bikes.


True.

Although if you find a woman who is an avid road cyclist, you could always try and turn her on to mountain biking. Seems there are more women roadies, and cycling clubs are easy to find wherever you are. Course, you have to enjoy it too, because road riding just so you can find a chick is kind of a bad idea.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Races and Mountian BIke Festivals*

Both have been mentioned, but I second the recommendation to check out the women at races and mountain bike festivals. I think you'll have more luck at the latter. At races, women who are good riders will be focused on their race and maybe not into chatting, at least not until after the race.

Festivals provide a better environment. Most of the women I know who attend mountain bike festivals are pretty serious into mountain biking. Women who are causal riders would probably be bored attending a mountain bike festival and might only be there to tag along with a BF or Husband. Plus, festivals are all about being social. So, hit some festivals, be nice and social and maybe you'll meet the serious mountain biking chick you are looking for.

BTW - I don't think it's out of line for a guy to want to find a woman who is seriously into mountain biking. If a guy is super passionate about mountain biking and his girl is too, they can have a lot of fun sharing the same difficult and technical trails together without all the issues that come along with the guy being a much better rider than the woman. I'm lucky that my BF and I are both pretty good riders and able to get out and do things together like technical trails and trail hundies. Actually if he wasn't a good rider, I probably wouldn't have dated him, it's _that_ important to me.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> ... and trail hundies.


Hundies?? Haven't heard of that one, whatever that one is.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Hundies*



TheotherH said:


> Hundies?? Haven't heard of that one, whatever that one is.


Hundies are hundred mile plus races/rides.


----------



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

Impy said:


> Someone here once posted a brilliant rely to this - the obvious answer is mountain bike races, where they even line 'em up by age group


Heh, that might be the best/funniest (yet truthful) thing I heard all day.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

...and if you think that those road-riding women haven't been hit on a hundred-million times, you might be mistaken. It is actually a lot easier for guys to whip out their tired pick-up lines during a group ride on the road than on single-track. 

I will never forget the first day my teammate turned up for a group ride when she moved to town. I have never seen anything that more closely resembled a school of circling fish.

(It is interesting, Impy, that you see more road women than MTB women. I have always thought the opposite. I wonder if it is the same and it just depends on perspective?)


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

stramboli: please post a photo of yourself.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

venus1 said:


> stramboli: please post a photo of yourself.


Why, are we gonna pimp him out to our friends?


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

badjenny said:


> Why, are we gonna pimp him out to our friends?


Naw. I just want to see what he is working w/. Presentation is half of the sale....


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

chuky said:


> ...
> 
> (It is interesting, Impy, that you see more road women than MTB women. I have always thought the opposite. I wonder if it is the same and it just depends on perspective?)


You know what, it's actually conjecture on my part. Not being a roadie, I just surmised there were more roadies, at least based on the popularity of triathalons and such.

I went for a ride and saw 4 women out today, which I thought was pretty good for a friday in the middle of the day.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh wait, that's Spicoli not Stramboli.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> (It is interesting, Impy, that you see more road women than MTB women. I have always thought the opposite. I wonder if it is the same and it just depends on perspective?)


Could also be where people live... Here in the midwest there's a LOT more women on the road than mtb. When I'm off-road I'm usually pretty surprised to run across another woman, when I'm on the pavement I see them frequently.

The balance is starting to shift somewhat thanks to the formation of a women's mtb group within a local mtb club. There's group rides, clinics, etc. for women that didn't exist 5 years ago.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the festival idea. Cruzing at the races may not be the best idea unless you camp or hang at the venue for all of the non-race activities. Like mentioned above, at race time most racers are focused on the race.

I rode yesterday with a newly engaged couple. The guy I have known about a year and the woman about half as long. They met online and she moved here. She was not a cyclists until he got her a bike and sent her to Ride Like A Girl and an informal beginning mtb class. Now she is a total badass rider. His comment yesterday was that he wished he had not spent so long searching for a girl that rides but had picked a girl willing to learn to ride sooner.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Impy said:


> Someone here once posted a brilliant rely to this - the obvious answer is mountain bike races, where they even line 'em up by age group
> *
> Of course, you'll still have to do all the regular things - actually meet and talk with them, charm them, and convince them you aren't a freak. Rate-limiting step, so to speak.*


Pretty much how it worked with my gf and myself. She's also nice enough to slow down to my pace on the trails. That's true love. We still fight over the dishes, however, but I do the cooking.

Also get into snowboarding. That's where lots of chicks are.


----------



## LeStrong (Jun 28, 2006)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> BTW - I don't think it's out of line for a guy to want to find a woman who is seriously into mountain biking. If a guy is super passionate about mountain biking and his girl is too, they can have a lot of fun sharing the same difficult and technical trails together without all the issues that come along with the guy being a much better rider than the woman. I'm lucky that my BF and I are both pretty good riders and able to get out and do things together like technical trails and trail hundies. Actually if he wasn't a good rider, I probably wouldn't have dated him, it's _that_ important to me.


Funny how interesting this thread has become after it was first posted. Been keeping an eye on the thread and there have been a lot of important key points that were mention such as the one by Betty. Being a guy, it would be awesome to find a girl who mountain bikes. Its great when two people share the same passion, it strengthens the relationship. I live in Southern Cal and its already hard to find girls would like to be active outdoors. Perhaps I'm not looking hard enough. Of course just cause two individuals share the same passion doesn't mean its going to work.


Impy said:


> Of course, you'll still have to do all the regular things - actually meet and talk with them, charm them, and convince them you aren't a freak. Rate-limiting step, so to speak.


Just as Impy stated above, you still have to do the regular things. As for my case, I just can't seem to find that one girl that mountain bikes. I just keep meeting girls who don't understand my mountain biking lifestyle. But I'm still 19 years old and I still got plenty of time... I hope, lol


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

LeS, nobody's worried for you at 19! You've got nothing BUT time. Just make sure you and your buddies don't come across as a testosterone-laden group of chest-pounding showoffs while riding, and outdoorsy women will want to ride with you. Although most 19-year-old girls aren't into rough-and-tumble sports, you'd find more of them in running or road-biking clubs, better yet gym classes, that's my guess.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

If stramboli won't post his pic I could post mine or just p.m. to any females interested.......yeah I know not a dating site........same problem, all female riders I meet are married or taken.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

So, stramboli posts, 1st post, in here, asking about finding a date, and yet not a single response or thank you to the many thoughtful replies here. Troll, or not? Regardless, I hope that other guys who are sincere about finding a mate with similar interests find some useful information in this thread.


----------



## TronCarter (Jul 22, 2007)

I have certainly found it helpful. I don't ride to meet women, but if I were to meet one while riding, or at least meet one that rides, all the better. We don't have to have riding in common, but it would help to get my lazy butt out there more often. I'm 34, so while I still have time left, it is by no means 'all the time in the world'. I will be the first to admit that I am not a very good rider, but I stick with it. I live in Michigan and we are definitely in the off-season here. There is about 12 inches of snow on the ground and another 4-8 predicted over the next 24 hours. Since I haven't been in the dirt in about 3 months, I haven't been to mtbr either. I decided to stop in today to see what the warmer parts of the world are up to on two-wheels. It is nice to see that some threads at least have not descended into the depths of childishness.

I wish everyone well and hope to see you in the dirt once I can actually see the dirt.

Tron


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Impy said:


> Of course, you'll still have to do all the regular things - actually meet and talk with them, charm them, and convince them you aren't a freak.


What? Damn! So _that's_ why I was single for so long! :madman:


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

Stramboli- I second (or fifth?) the opinion of finding a girl who is a badass at some other outdoor sport like skiing, climbing, kayaking, etc. and lovingly morphing her into a mtb. addict. That's what happened with my fiance and I!
And I second Venus1's request for a photo! Let's see what he is working with here!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have come to the conclusion that I would rather date a woman who doesn't mountain bike too much. It gives me my own time and space. I'd rather date a runner or climber or better yet, yoga instructor 

I added that after seeing "Namaste Yoga" on TV recently!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Be careful what you wish for. My wife is a better rider than most men. I never have to worry about whether she's having fun, half the time she is leading the charge.

So what's the problem?

Half my bike budget goes to her bikes. This really sucks. Nothing puts a damper on hot goodies like I9 wheels like having to buy TWO pairs to keep the peace. Two pairs of I9 wheels? Yeah right. I can barely think of justifying one pair. While I have noticed that some guys solve this problem by brazenly riding $7000 rigs while the SO rocks the $1800 K2 hardtail, I can assure you that this is not the key to domestic bliss in my household.

On a more serious note, it really is a double-edged sword. While NOTHING is better than sharing a great trail and truly knowing that you are with someone who understands every aspect of what makes riding wonderful, there is the rare occasion that you will have an otherwise great ride lessened by the presence of your SO. It's not often, but it's the nature of the beast. It's important to me and mine that we occasionally do our own rides with different groups of riding friends to keep things exciting.

JMH


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

JMH- I agree with your double-edged sword theory!
Now that I am an avid mountain biker we have great rides together, and sometimes have all the same problems that most co uples have on the trail, mostly too much coaching from an SO just turns the other one sour!
THat said, I love that my SO and I can go out together and have everything from a chill afternoon cruise to nauseating epics with and I can't imagine being with someone I couldn't share this huge part of my life with.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

JMH said:


> Be careful what you wish for. My wife is a better rider than most men. I never have to worry about whether she's having fun, half the time she is leading the charge.
> 
> So what's the problem?
> 
> ...


I can totally relate to that! As great as it is to share finances with someone who understands your need for a quiver of high end bikes.... the problem becomes finding the money for two quivers of high end bikes!

And while 99% of the rides I do with my husband are wonderful.... we have our moments too. (You are hereby advised not to laugh your ass off at your wife/girlfriend because she wrecked when she has PMS. Even if it was funny....) And I also agree that riding with other people or by yourself sometimes is also important, as is realizing that as a SO, you are not automatically hired as their personal MTB instructor.

But yeah, overall - I can't imagine being with someone who wasn't a mountain biker. It's way to big a part of my life for me to think someone would really even understand me if they didn't get it.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

connie I would never laugh at a rider going down. well......until everybody was back, starting to heal and I was far away enough from pysical retaliation 

I think also that some couples have personalities that need more space and some are better spending most of their time together doing the same stuff. I don't stress over life and am a great problem solver. So a partner that rides is much nicer.

I would much rather work an extra day and buy two million dollar bikes than have to explain my I have to buy one for myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Flyer said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I would rather date a woman who doesn't mountain bike too much. It gives me my own time and space. I'd rather date a runner or climber or better yet, yoga instructor


To each their own Flyer...... I find that the men I have dated were intimidated at my level of riding skills and as such, didn't want to ride with me much. I'm no lycra clad racer weenie but I can hold my own in the company of thieves.

I've met a lot of self absorbed men (not saying that you are one) who would rather have their SO not be out on the trail with them because they think they are "all that and a bag of chips". They seem to think their SO will just drag them down and ruin the ride. In those cases, I think it's best the men go do their own thing and any women that wants to deal with that BS male psyche can choose to do so off the singletrack.

I for one, gave up on men and have been dating women exclusively for the past few years. The emotional/physical benefits far outweigh the social labels you get stamped with. My current girl and I ride at very different levels. We like to ride together on occasion and we find a pace that works for both of us. Weekend bike trips to the mountains are great as we share a love for the outdoors. Most of the time during the week, I'm on the bike while she's golfing and that works well for us too. After a strenous day of singletrack and links, we'll get back together for a yoga class. It's hard to beat that......

--Alex


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Athletes sharing their sport at the same level*

is a wonderful coincidence. As a coach who works with athletes at all ability levels I have come to appreciate that being able to adapt ones' athletic expression to the needs of another is uncommon. In addition, the motivations for the athletic experience are often intangible, dynamic, and heart-felt. My experience with coaches and riders of both sexes, with various preferences and age ranges, finds these tendencies to be gender non-specific. People want to do what they want to do. It all works until it doesn't.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh, I have absolutely no problem with riding with women and know/ride with a couple who are much faster than me. I lost my dumb ego many years ago. I just need something that I do away from my SO and that is my own time and my own thing. Otherwise, we would be doing everything together and I need some personal time to keep me balanced. I'll ride with anyone- I just prefer to have one thing I do away from my SO. There is no need for us to do everything together.



Alexa said:


> To each their own Flyer...... I find that the men I have dated were intimidated at my level of riding skills and as such, didn't want to ride with me much. I'm no lycra clad racer weenie but I can hold my own in the company of thieves.
> 
> I've met a lot of self absorbed men (not saying that you are one) who would rather have their SO not be out on the trail with them because they think they are "all that and a bag of chips". They seem to think their SO will just drag them down and ruin the ride. In those cases, I think it's best the men go do their own thing and any women that wants to deal with that BS male psyche can choose to do so off the singletrack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

Flyer said:


> I just prefer to have one thing I do away from my SO. There is no need for us to do everything together.


I totally agree with you there......the healthiest relationships I've witnessed and/or been part of have that theme.

:thumbsup:

--A


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

Well this thread has become a mixed thread and very civilized, quite nice, I think I'll share some thoughts. 

On a humorous note, Alexa, your story is really sad, not only did you quit on men but you also stole another women from us men mountain bikers, shame on you!  (just joking!)

My ex GF was a sports oriented person but had never done mountain biking. When we met she started biking. She had "difficulties" on technical trails but she was kicking my butt climbing on buff trails. That was hard on my ego but I'm a nice guy (well I think!) so I just told myself that one day she would be eating dirt behind me the same while climbing that she was going down. 2-3 years later I was most of the time as fast as her going up and she was much improved going down so we had plenty of good rides even if I'm waiting for her at every intersections. We are not together anymore (after 7 years) and I have to admit that I'm afraid it will be difficult to find someone else that rides. May happen but in the last 7 years of riding I don't think I've met more than a handful (maybe two hands!) of female riders. Unlike some people here, I find that it is really important to be with someone who rides if riding is an important part of your life. Sure, local and week night training rides can be done alone, thats not a problem.. However, most people have to drive for a few hours to go to various riding spots so many times weekend rides become a full day if not a full weekend activity. If you are always leaving for the weekend alone, you wont have a long relationship. 

Anyway, I sure hope more and more women go into riding. It's a wonderful sport and I'm really sad when I hear stories of macho men that are not civilized and/or patient enough to help their SO go through the first few months or years of riding so that they can eventually enjoy the sport together as much as with others. 

As far as women who are better then their SO is at mountain bike, well this is probably the dream of most men mountain biker. I'm sure most men mountain biker would just find that situation the greatest motivation to improve. I would certainly be most honored to be with a girl that is better then me... and boy would I be training!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

No photo huh? Is he chicken? LOL


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

BanzaiRider said:


> Unlike some people here, I find that it is really important to be with someone who rides if riding is an important part of your life. Sure, local and week night training rides can be done alone, thats not a problem.. However, most people have to drive for a few hours to go to various riding spots so many times weekend rides become a full day if not a full weekend activity. If you are always leaving for the weekend alone, you wont have a long relationship.


:thumbsup:

My bf and I met due to work... sorta, we are in the same career field but different areas. Anyway, when he found out I was into riding we really started talking and it just took off from there...  That was last summer, now I'm not sure who is twitching more for the weather to break. We are already starting to toss around rough ideas for weekend trips away. -I love these, cause not only is it time to ride. But it's like a mini vacation... leave the stress of work and everything else going on in your day to day life.

But on the note of wanting time for yourself... I find time to hit smaller closer trails by myself. It doesn't have to be a 5-star, but just some time with my wheels in the dirt.



BanzaiRider said:


> As far as women who are better then their SO is at mountain bike, well this is probably the dream of most men mountain biker. I'm sure most men mountain biker would just find that situation the greatest motivation to improve. I would certainly be most honored to be with a girl that is better then me... and boy would I be training!


blah!  He jokes that he needs to bust his butt more in the gym cause I'll roast him this summer... when I think we are an even challenge to each other...and frankly, I love that! I can't date a guy that I can kick his rump (physically or in a sport). I need someone who challenges me -that goes for just about everything in life... work, the gym, the trails... ya know.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

JMH said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Yes...I date a runner, black belt, and now aspiring mountain biker (all the same person that is). Does she have to kick my ass (literally) at everything?

On the plus size you can save on equipment shipping orders and split gear you need to carry between two bikes instead of one...


----------



## redlights (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had rides that were made by the kindness of some of the guys who I have met out on the trails and others who have ruined my ride by hanging on my wheel for a few miles harassing me for my phone number. 

Thankfully more are nice and fewer are lousy, though once I did have a ride where I averaged two phone numbers an hour. Oy. 

I would reccomend hanging out at a twelve or twenty four hour. Then you have twelve or twenty four hours to woo them instead of two or three hours. 

I date a guy who mountain bikes but he NEVER EVER waits for me on the trails. I just started so I'm considerably slower than him, and he says mountain biking is not fun unless he's going fast...my fast is not fast enough for him. 

So, mountain biking is entirely my own thing, from start to finish, even though we both have the same expensive, time consuming hobby. We share car rides and that's about it!

Should we ever break up "will ride with me, even if I'm slow, at least once in awhile" will deffinitly be on the top of the wish list!


----------



## Ranger275 (Jan 23, 2008)

redlights said:


> I date a guy who mountain bikes but he NEVER EVER waits for me on the trails. I just started so I'm considerably slower than him, and he says mountain biking is not fun unless he's going fast...my fast is not fast enough for him.


I'm sorry to hear about this. Especially since you are a newer rider, he should be a little more attentive to you. He needs to learn to go out on his own for his 'fast' rides, and bring it back a notch when riding with you. I do hope this works out for you and either you arrive at his level (or better  or he learns to enjoy the experience with you regardless of how 'fast' he is riding.



redlights said:


> Should we ever break up "will ride with me, even if I'm slow, at least once in awhile" will deffinitly be on the top of the wish list!


Your guy doesn't realize he can go fast in sections and still hang with you by holding off at intersections or whatever. He sounds a bit self-absorbed.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Post your profile/picture in this forum section. :lol:


----------



## redlights (Jun 2, 2008)

Ranger275 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about this. Especially since you are a newer rider, he should be a little more attentive to you. He needs to learn to go out on his own for his 'fast' rides, and bring it back a notch when riding with you. I do hope this works out for you and either you arrive at his level (or better  or he learns to enjoy the experience with you regardless of how 'fast' he is riding.
> 
> Your guy doesn't realize he can go fast in sections and still hang with you by holding off at intersections or whatever. He sounds a bit self-absorbed.


I'm working hard at kickin' his hiney. He has a good ten years of experience on me, but I compete/train and he just sort of rides around so eventually I'll catch up. I'm getting there on the road bike, but my technical skills are lacking on the mountain bike and that holds me up for speed.

For his defense, he didn't start dating a cyclist...I just sort of turned into one on my own throughout the course of our relationship. I'm not quite sure if he knows what to make of it.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Volunteer for a race. Honestly, I am not trying to "pick up" women, but being the guy that everyone has to come to to "sign up" is advantageous. Larger races seem (at least to me) to attract more women. Our local race series here (well, both of them) have maybe 20:1 girls to guys. A few larger events I have recently attended were much more favorable (endurance races, 24H, 8H, etc) ... i'd hazard a guess in the 8:1 area.

However, I also run ... the women easily outnumber the men at that end ... especially in those marathon clinics; I am the only guy.


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

redlights said:


> I'm working hard at kickin' his hiney. He has a good ten years of experience on me, but I compete/train and he just sort of rides around so eventually I'll catch up.


I know exactly what you mean! Just a fair warning...the day you can keep up or have a faster ride, oh hell, look out! That could turn around to bite you in the rump.  Seems to be some men have more sensitive egos than other. Not saying that your guy is that way, just be cautious if he _could_ be.



redlights said:


> For his defense, he didn't start dating a cyclist...I just sort of turned into one on my own throughout the course of our relationship. I'm not quite sure if he knows what to make of it.


I think it's great that you've turned in to one! In the end, he'll either deal with it or he won't. But should (and I do mean should) you two ever break up, I hope that doesn't end your time in the saddle.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I was going to post a thread like this one so it's good I used the ol' search feature. Same question. It's not so much that I need to do EVERYTHING with a SO but I would like someone into mountain sports in general. It's almost tribal. Also, I'm 39, divorced and happy to post my pic, though I don't want to presume.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

connie said:


> I can't remember specifically, but this seemed reasonably nicely asked at least.
> 
> It's not that it's an unreasonable question - it just leads to some ridiculousness. Women aren't out riding so we can be picked up or hit on, we just want to ride, and yes - probably the majority out there are not single. That said, if you are out riding and doing riding related activities and continually networking and meeting new people.... and you're not completely socially inept, I think sooner or later you're bound to meet some single women in the mix who would likely be looking for a guy who is also into riding. And in case I need to spell it out - if you go on a group ride and declare you're just there looking for a date, that falls under the socially inept thing noted above.


I don't see why sometimes the forum gets too uptight when some guy ask a question like this. Of course, it's rude to ask 'where are the hot, available chics that love to bike so I can choose the prettiest', but in a way, I think it's not a bad idea to meet women who share a similar lifestyle.

But, as a friend of mine said, a SO is not someone you search for, it's someone you find.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

glorth2 said:


> I was going to post a thread like this one so it's good I used the ol' search feature. Same question. It's not so much that I need to do EVERYTHING with a SO but I would like someone into mountain sports in general. It's almost tribal. Also, I'm 39, divorced and happy to post my pic, though I don't want to presume.


Good for you using the search features! Rather than asking the same question, read the thread.
This is not the forum for mtbr lonely-hearts, but feel free to post if you have something to contribute to the *mountain biking *discussions here.



rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't see why sometimes the forum gets too uptight when some guy ask a question like this. Of course, it's rude to ask 'where are the hot, available chics that love to bike so I can choose the prettiest', but in a way, I think it's not a bad idea to meet women who share a similar lifestyle.


Uptight? Don't know about that, but I do know that if left unchecked there'd be nothing BUT those kind of posts here. I'd rather read some interesting, women-specific content than post after post of "DWM, 39, seeks MtbF"... yawn
That's what eharmony and match.com are for


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Good for you using the search features! Rather than asking the same question, read the thread.
> This is not the forum for mtbr lonely-hearts, but feel free to post if you have something to contribute to the *mountain biking *discussions here.


Sorry. I wasn't so much asking the same question as saying I had it. I read the thread. Good ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

A girl that I was dating about a year ago got into mountainbiking, and she really dug it. We made sure to ride together at least once a week. She is quite a bit slower than me, but I have 18 years of experience on her...... 

When I was in university, I really hoped to meet a girl who rides. Now that I'm a bit older and think of settling down, getting married, starting a family, and all that jazz, it is much more important to me to find somebody that I will be happy with (and will be happy with me) for the rest of our lives. Somebody that I can grow with. It doesn't really matter to me if she's into bike riding. That's just a bonus. I sure do see quite a few ladies on the trails around here, "around here" being southern California.

--Antoine


----------

